# Getting moss/plant onto driftwood



## Alec

How exactly do i get moss or some other type of blant (which is the best) to grow on my driftwood? i really like the way it looks and wood love to decorate my driftwood

Thanks!


----------



## Darkblade48

You can use fishing line or (I prefer) black cotton thread. The thread will eventually disintegrate with time, so you won't need to worry about cutting it. The fishing line has the advantage of being clear, but you will have to cut it after your plants have attached themselves.


----------



## Alec

Are there any special types of plants or what? i have no idea what to do


----------



## leaf

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t.../69011-10-gallon-moss-scape-last-updated.html


----------



## Centromochlus

Anubias and ferns (such as java fern, narrow leaf java fern, etc) like to be tied on to driftwood. You can't just tie any stem plant on to some wood and expect it to grow, only certain plants can grow out of the substrate.


----------



## Darkblade48

Alec said:


> Are there any special types of plants or what? i have no idea what to do


Anubias sp., Java Fern, mosses (Java moss, Fissidens, etc) and Riccia can grow tied to driftwood.


----------



## Guns286

Depending on what look you're going for I think the simpilest choice in Java Moss. I aggree with Darkblade about using thread instead of fishing line. I recently got a large piece of Mopani driftwood and tied Java Moss to it with brown sewing thread (cause the wood is brown). Its been about 3 weeks and it looks great.


----------



## Postal Penguin

You can also use superglue to attach moss to wood or any sort of decorations. Get the gel kind, remove the piece, dab a bit on, stick the moss on and place back into the tank. Instantly sets and the moss will eventually just grow over it.


----------



## blackandyellow

Postal Penguin said:


> You can also use superglue to attach moss to wood or any sort of decorations. Get the gel kind, remove the piece, dab a bit on, stick the moss on and place back into the tank. Instantly sets and the moss will eventually just grow over it.


Are you serious? wouldn´t the glue kill the plant and the fish, I´d thought that thing would be toxic just by smelling it


----------



## legomaniac89

blackandyellow said:


> Are you serious? wouldn´t the glue kill the plant and the fish, I´d thought that thing would be toxic just by smelling it


Not the gel type. It's the best for sticking Anubias and ferns onto driftwood. The reef hobbyists use it to attach coral frags to live rock, so if they can use it for that purpose, so can we


----------



## leaf

Naw, superglue is fine for attaching moss to... anything :icon_mrgr
I carry the stuff on my mountain bike adventures for deeper cuts to stop bleeding immediately and reduce scarring. Theres no irritation at all.

And it's used on sensitive corals, so why wouldn't it be fine for the freshwater aquaria?


----------



## legomaniac89

leaf said:


> Naw, superglue is fine for attaching moss to... anything :icon_mrgr


Including fingers :hihi:. Rubber gloves are a good idea when you're working with the stuff unless you like your hands cemented to everything you touch.


----------



## Consigliere

The superglue method is awesome for ferns and anubias and mosses that have rhizomes. I think there are certain mosses that will not attach with superglue but its so much easier it is worth a try anyways. I use it for all my anubias and ferns now with no problems at all. It's absolutely brilliant compared to tying.


----------



## Green024

Seems kind of odd using glue. Does the driftwood have to be dry-ish? i just dont get how it would bond two wet objects. Well, if you all say so, ill believe yas. I think i may just stick to string though


----------



## Skrimpy

All the methods mentioned above works to attach moss on driftwood and basically anything else. 

I use clear, very thin, fishing line to attach my moss on driftwood. I never have to worry about cutting the line because my moss just grows over the line, and covers it completely. I notice that not all moss will "attach" to driftwood or rocks. I think xmas is one of the moss that never truly "attaches." In cases like this, I would just use clear fishing line.

Black thread is very good for moss such as Java and Willow. Those moss will root and attach to driftwood, so by having something that will dissolve in the water will work. 

Super glue, not only being super fun for your fingers, but also great for attaching moss and other plants to driftwood or rocks. I tend to stay away from this because my fingers have too much fun when I am using this, and it leaves an ugly white stain on the wood. Times will super glue is great would be when you are doing a hardscape and you don't want to pull up all the driftwood again just to tie it. Cases like that, I would use super glue. 

All methods referred to above are safe, and used by many hobbyists. 

Referring back to your question Green024. The driftwood doesn't have to be dry-ish. Super glue will bond with it as long as you give it some time. 

Hope that helped.


----------



## phishstix

besides the xmas moss, are there any other mosses that will not attach to wood/rock with the super glue gel? I am researching how to make a "tree" for my new 37gal hex.


----------



## herns

The smallest fishing line size you can get.


----------

